# Leesville lake Muskie Info



## Cast4em (May 15, 2018)

I had posted this message in another forum and it was suggested I try posting this in the South East forum. Thanks for the heads up....

Thinking of trying leesville lake for the first time. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get started ? I am an experienced Muskie fisherman. Just have never fished there. Wouldn’t even know where to launch the boat. I would like to cast for them. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

Cast4em said:


> I had posted this message in another forum and it was suggested I try posting this in the South East forum. Thanks for the heads up....
> 
> Thinking of trying leesville lake for the first time. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get started ? I am an experienced Muskie fisherman. Just have never fished there. Wouldn’t even know where to launch the boat. I would like to cast for them. Thanks in advance for any help.


I went a couple if weekends ago and hooked two, landed one. I trolled #5 flicker shads all along the north end near a lot of fallen timber in 6-10 FOW. My uncle trolled a 3" curly tail grub with a spinner and hooked 2, landed 1 plus he caught a bunch of bass, crappie and catfish. I hope that helps.


----------



## Fishcreamer (Apr 16, 2021)

Jason Keppler said:


> I went a couple if weekends ago and hooked two, landed one. I trolled #5 flicker shads all along the north end near a lot of fallen timber in 6-10 FOW. My uncle trolled a 3" curly tail grub with a spinner and hooked 2, landed 1 plus he caught a bunch of bass, crappie and catfish. I hope that helps.


I fish it a couple times a month. Plastics or smaller lures seem to work best. The northeast corner has deep water rocks that seem to hold fish. Hopes this helps


----------



## Cast4em (May 15, 2018)

Thanks for the responses! Very good info. Can you tell me where I should launch a boat? Am I correct that you cannot have a motor larger than 9.9?


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Cast4em said:


> Thanks for the responses! Very good info. Can you tell me where I should launch a boat? Am I correct that you cannot have a motor larger than 9.9?


9.9 is correct.I always launched just past the dam.Kind of puts in the middle of the lake


----------



## Cast4em (May 15, 2018)

Can someone tell me are you allowed to have your bigger motor on your boat at leesville as long as you are only using the kicker 9.9?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Cast4em said:


> Can someone tell me are you allowed to have your bigger motor on your boat at leesville as long as you are only using the kicker 9.9?



Sure can and you don't have to remove the prop or have it raised out of the water....


----------



## Cast4em (May 15, 2018)

Perfect. Thanks!


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

We got a 43 last weekend trolling a 22 long and had a nice one follow a 5 inch slammer minnow last sat
First time for us there lake was full of bait balls


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

Also got a 5 lb large mouth on that five inch slammer minnow. Can finally be opposite of the bass guys catching Muskie on accident.


----------



## Cast4em (May 15, 2018)

So I just read that Leesville lake is around 46 degrees still. Does that sound right? If so why is it still so cold?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

62-64 on Saturday I’m sure it’s warmer now


----------



## FishPrincess (May 6, 2021)

I was at Leesville on Saturday by the dam on the bank, for the first time there were small schools of little bass chasing my lure in, I haven’t saw any fish by shore until then so it’s warming up!


----------



## Cast4em (May 15, 2018)

Does anyone know a good website to get leesville lake water temperatures?


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cast4em said:


> Does anyone know a good website to get leesville lake water temperatures?


72-75 as of Saturday


----------



## Cast4em (May 15, 2018)

Fishin365 said:


> 72-75 as of Saturday


Thank you! Boy that seems hot already.


----------

